# هندسة الفلزات والمواد



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (4 مايو 2015)

[h=3]القسم خاص بالفلزات والمواد Metallurgical[/h]برجاء ان تكون المشاركات خاصة بالفلزات و علوم المواد
و لكم وافر الشكر


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (14 مايو 2015)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
هذه الصفحة ليست للدعاية لنقل العفش بل لنقل العلم


----------



## Yousef Al Yousef (12 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
أخواني أريد أن أعرف المزيد عن المواصفات الفيزيائية لكربونات الكالسيوم في قطاعات الصناعة المختلفة مثل صناعة البلاستيك و الطلاء و المطاط و الأعلاف الحيوانية و الزجاج و الورق و غيرها و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 يناير 2016)

*كربونات الكالسيوم*

تستخدم كربونات الكالسيوم في العديد من الصناعات
انظر الملفات المرفقة


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 يناير 2016)

*كربونات الكالسيوم-1*

استخدمات كربونات الكالسيوم فى الصناعة


----------

